# 189 PR Visa



## kondalonline (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi all,

We have recently lodged our 189 application (3rd July 13). We have uploaded more or less all the requested/required documents and now await our Case Officer.


----------



## cottesloe (Oct 22, 2009)

kondalonline said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have recently lodged our 189 application (3rd July 13). We have uploaded more or less all the requested/required documents and now await our Case Officer.


Hi Kondalonline,

I am in the same situation as well, account says In Progress and no mention of Case Officer being assigned. I've done my medicals which were submitted electronically, and am wondering if I should/am able to get my Police Clearance done as well. Have you done this?

I read in my local (Singapore) police website that a written instruction from DIAC is needed stating the purpose and necessity of the PC, before the police will process the request. I will also need a PC from the Australian police, as I've previously studied there for 2 years. Any advise on how to get this done? 

Tks.


----------



## kondalonline (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi
We have done police clearance but not medicals so far. I don't have idea about PC from Australia.

I am not sure what in progress means. Does it mean CO is not assigned yet or assigned already ?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rajurokz said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Firstly I thank each one of you for helping with in and outs of the entire process for almost every one shooting the questions.I'v been going through all the links since a long and I always felt this forum very useful,now my time has arraived to take help of this group.
> 
> ...


I can't answer the IT/ACS related questions but on the subject of benefits, as an Australian permanent resident, you are eligible for the following benefits: 

- Unrestricted travel to and from Australia for the life of your visa (usually 5 years) and the ability to apply for an RRV after that subject to meeting the residency requirements (or you can take out citizenship),
- The ability to remain in Australia permanently even after the visa has expired (although you'll need an RRV if you want to leave and return as a PR), 
- The ability to apply for any job (except most federal government jobs which require citizenship),
- Your children born in Australia will be Australian citizens by birth,
- You can enrol in medicare and receive free care at public hospitals and subsidised treatment from medical practitioners,
- You are able to pay domestic fees at universities and TAFEs and are eligible for Commonwealth Supported Places,
- Your children can attend public schools without paying tuition fees (especially important in NSW and WA and possibly other states as well),
- You are eligible for Centrelink benefits after being resident in Australia for 2 years,
- If you buy a house you can get the First Time Home Buyer's Grant,
- You can travel to New Zealand and live/work there without needing an additional visa (but time spent in NZ does not count towards meeting residency requirements for an Australian RRV so it can be a problem if you stay in NZ for too long and wish to return to Australia),
- You may be eligible for some tax benefits, such as the Family Tax Benefit, depending on your income and other factors,
- It's easier to get credit than if you were on a work visa,
- You can sponsor some relatives for visas after becoming a long-term resident.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

rajurokz said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Firstly I thank each one of you for helping with in and outs of the entire process for almost every one shooting the questions.I'v been going through all the links since a long and I always felt this forum very useful,now my time has arraived to take help of this group.
> 
> ...


ACS will count the experience after the graduation date. As per the latest policy, ACS will deduct 2 years from your profile. In order to compensate for that, you need to score higher in your IELTS. i.e. 8 in each band.

you can be an analyst (systems or programmer)... it depends on the roles and responsibilities that you performed. check ACS website and check DAIC website for the roles and responsibilities of each skill code. these websites have mentioned in detail.


----------



## ashish1107 (Aug 18, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> I can't answer the IT/ACS related questions but on the subject of benefits, as an Australian permanent resident, you are eligible for the following benefits:
> 
> - Unrestricted travel to and from Australia for the life of your visa (usually 5 years) and the ability to apply for an RRV after that subject to meeting the residency requirements (or you can take out citizenship),
> - The ability to remain in Australia permanently even after the visa has expired (although you'll need an RRV if you want to leave and return as a PR),
> ...



Hi,

I have one query i have a more that 3 years exp in IT as software engg.But when i talked to consultant he told me you more than 3 years exp wont be counted only the exp after 2011 will be counted by ACS. Is it true can any one guide me on this.

But what i see on immigration site of australia i see three years experince i can get 5 points . im confused.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> I can't answer the IT/ACS related questions but on the subject of benefits, as an Australian permanent resident, you are eligible for the following benefits:
> 
> - Unrestricted travel to and from Australia for the life of your visa (usually 5 years) and the ability to apply for an RRV after that subject to meeting the residency requirements (or you can take out citizenship),
> - The ability to remain in Australia permanently even after the visa has expired (although you'll need an RRV if you want to leave and return as a PR),
> ...


Except Newzealand, as an Australian PR holder, do we need to apply for visa to travel ..more query as an Australian citizen are we allowed to travel to most of the countries without visa? like americans/british/germans..


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Except Newzealand, as an Australian PR holder, do we need to apply for visa to travel ..more query as an Australian citizen are we allowed to travel to most of the countries without visa? like americans/british/germans..


Visa requirements for other countries depend on the passport you hold and not on your permanent resident status. If your passport requires a visa to enter a country then you will need to obtain one before travelling there regardless of your PR status.


----------

